
NEW Bitcoin 'Dusting Attack' SCAM – Please Read - acob
If you have recently received a very small amount of BTC in your wallet unexpectedly, you may be the target of a &quot;dusting attack&quot; designed to deanonymize you by linking your inputs together - users can mark this as &quot;Do Not Spend&quot; to nip the attack in the bud. www.achainofblocks.com
======
crypto1082
This is real! It happened to me.

